# H4H Blackmoor- Justgiving site



## richart (Mar 16, 2021)

The justgiving site is now up and running. www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyformhfh2021 

Foe some reason the 'u' disappeared from forum in the link, but if you click on the above or the link in my signature you will get through to site.

Donation is £25 plus gift aid if you are a UK tax payer. *Please note that this is just a donation, so please do not add words such as deposit, payment etc, as gift aid will get taken away.* If you don't play on the day for any reason I will not be able to refund this donation.

If I could get all donations made by those on the players thread by the end of April, that would be great. You don't of course have to be playing to make a donation.

You do not need to advise me you have made a donation, as justgiving keep me informed of all donations. It would be helpful if you could include your forum name on the donation, as I am not sure of all your real names. 

Any queries please drop me a pm.

Rich


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 16, 2021)

richart said:



			The justgiving site is now up and running.www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyformhfh2021

Foe some reason the 'u' disappeared from forum in the link, but if you click on the above or the link in my signature you will get through to site.

Donation is £25 plus gift aid if you are a UK tax payer. *Please note that this is just a donation, so please do not add words such as deposit, payment etc, as gift aid will get taken away.* If you don't play on the day for any reason I will not be able to refund this donation.

If I could get all donations made by those on the players thread by the end of April, that would be great. You don't of course have to be playing to make a donation.

You do not need to advise me you have made a donation, as justgiving keep me informed of all donations. It would be helpful if you could include your forum name on the donation, as I am not sure of all your real names.

Any queries please drop me a pm.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Klop


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 16, 2021)

Paid Donation, thanks


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy to donate even though I wont be attending this year.

Good luck to all involved


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 17, 2021)

Done, thanks Richard.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2021)

Done


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2021)

Done Rich


----------



## AAC (Mar 18, 2021)

Done , great work as usual Rich


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 18, 2021)

Donated mate, sadly I won’t be there, but have a great day.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 18, 2021)

Done, cheers Richard - hopefully I'll actually make it this year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2021)

All done 👍


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2021)

Players Donations received:-

Richart
Imurg
Cake
Leftie
Traminator
Dando
OldSkier
Philthefragger
Yandabrown
AnotherDouble
Swinger
Shamalamah
Kraxx86
Fell75
Lilyhawk
Backwoodsman
BlueinMunich
Smiffy
ArnoldArmChewer(AAA)
JamesR
GG26
Petema99
LiverpoolPhil
PNWokingham
Papas1982
Radbourne2010
Stu_c
Duffers
Wherediditgo
Paperboy
Junior


Forum Donations
Pauldj42
Drive4Show
FullThrottle
Fish - MidAm Jason


Keep the donations coming.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 26, 2021)

all done - thanks Rich


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 28, 2021)

richart said:



			The justgiving site is now up and running.www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyformhfh2021

Foe some reason the 'u' disappeared from forum in the link, but if you click on the above or the link in my signature you will get through to site.

Donation is £25 plus gift aid if you are a UK tax payer. *Please note that this is just a donation, so please do not add words such as deposit, payment etc, as gift aid will get taken away.* If you don't play on the day for any reason I will not be able to refund this donation.

If I could get all donations made by those on the players thread by the end of April, that would be great. You don't of course have to be playing to make a donation.

You do not need to advise me you have made a donation, as justgiving keep me informed of all donations. It would be helpful if you could include your forum name on the donation, as I am not sure of all your real names.

Any queries please drop me a pm.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

All done. Congratulations Richard on a top job 👏👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 28, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			All done. Congratulations Richard on a top job 👏👍
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 29, 2021)

Done


----------



## richart (Mar 30, 2021)

Players Donations received:-

Richart
Imurg
Cake
Leftie
Traminator
Dando
OldSkier
Philthefragger
Yandabrown
AnotherDouble
Swinger
Shamalamah
Kraxx86
Fell75
Lilyhawk
Backwoodsman
BlueinMunich
Smiffy
ArnoldArmChewer(AAA)
JamesR
GG26
Petema99
LiverpoolPhil
PNWokingham
Papas1982
Radbourne2010
StuartC
Duffers
Wherediditgo
Paperboy
Junior
Srixon1
Patster1969
Swingalot
Blakey
Apj0524
Crow
94Tegsi


Forum Donations
Pauldj42
Drive4Show
FullThrottle
Fish - MidAm Jason


Keep the donations coming.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Paid🏌️‍♂️


----------



## Blakey (Mar 31, 2021)

Paid...Thanks


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2021)

Keep the donations coming.


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2021)

Keep the donations coming. Want to get all complete by end of the month.

Plenty of reserves just waiting for a place.


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 19, 2021)

Sent


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2021)

Looking to get all donations in by the end of the month. Plenty still due !!


----------



## IanM (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for the nudge, paid now!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 23, 2021)

Just paid - sorry for the delay.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 25, 2021)

Will get this sorted this week, apologies for the delay but I'll definitely be paying.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for all the donations. 

I will update list shortly. If you haven't donated please do or if you can't play now let me know asap. Fortunately we have plenty of reserves !!


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2021)

Players Donations received:-

Richart
Imurg
Cake
Leftie
Dando
OldSkier
Philthefragger
Yandabrown
AnotherDouble
Swinger
Shamalamah
Kraxx86
Fell75
Lilyhawk
Backwoodsman
BlueinMunich
Smiffy
ArnoldArmChewer(AAA)
JamesR
GG26
Petema99
LiverpoolPhil
PNWokingham
Papas1982
Radbourne2010
StuartC
Duffers
Wherediditgo
Paperboy
Junior
Srixon1
Patster1969
Swingalot
Blakey
Apj0524
Crow
94Tegsi
Pieman
IanM
OxfordComma
MikeJohnChapman
Ser Shankalot
Pokerjoke
SaintHacker
Jobr1850
SaintHacker
NW Jocko




Forum Donations
Pauldj42
Drive4Show
FullThrottle
Fish - MidAm Jason
Traminator
Grumpyjock
Fade and die


*Just Giving donations are now due. 30 have still to pay. Please don't make me chase you by pm !! If you can not now play, please advise, and I will move up the reserves.*

*If you have made your donation, and are not showing on the above list please advise. Some donations were made anonomously which makes it more difficult to reconcile !*


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Apr 27, 2021)

Rich - Just Donated.

Cheers.


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2021)

Rich,

I have just made a donation of £35 - it was Grumpy Jocks Forest Pines deposit


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			Rich,

I have just made a donation of £35 - it was Grumpy Jocks Forest Pines deposit
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that.

 Grumpyjock was a great supporter of the H4H day. and I am sure he would have been very happy for his deposit to go to such a great cause.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 29, 2021)

Done, thanks Rich👍


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 29, 2021)

Donation made! All payments complete - get me to Blackmoor!


----------



## richart (May 4, 2021)

Players Donations received:-

Richart
Imurg
Cake
Leftie
Dando
OldSkier
Philthefragger
Yandabrown
AnotherDouble
Swinger
Shamalamah
Kraxx86
Fell75
Lilyhawk
Backwoodsman
BlueinMunich
Smiffy
ArnoldArmChewer(AAA)
JamesR
GG26
Petema99
LiverpoolPhil
PNWokingham
Papas1982
Radbourne2010
StuartC
Duffers
Wherediditgo
Paperboy
Junior
Srixon1
Patster1969
Swingalot
Blakey
Apj0524
Crow
94Tegsi
Pieman
IanM
OxfordComma
MikeJohnChapman
Ser Shankalot
Pokerjoke
SaintHacker
Jobr1850
NW Jocko
Bdill93
Twire
SwingsitlikeHogan
DeanoMK
Sawtooth
Paulw4701
Midnight
TonyJ
Grizzly
Topoftheflop
Mike79
Matty6
SteveW86
Need_my_wedge





Forum Donations
Pauldj42
Drive4Show
FullThrottle
Fish - MidAm Jason
Traminator
Grumpyjock
Fade and die


*Just Giving donations are now due. 30 have still to pay. Please don't make me chase you by pm !! If you can not now play, please advise, and I will move up the reserves.*

*If you have made your donation, and are not showing on the above list please advise. Some donations were made anonomously which makes it more difficult to reconcile !*


----------



## DeanoMK (May 4, 2021)

Just paid the £25


----------



## sawtooth (May 4, 2021)

Just paid £25 cheers Rich


----------



## richart (May 4, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Just paid the £25 

Click to expand...




sawtooth said:



			Just paid £25 cheers Rich
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers guys.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 4, 2021)

Will sort the donation Rich


----------



## Bdill93 (May 5, 2021)

richart said:



			Players Donations received:-

Richart
Imurg
Cake
Leftie
Dando
OldSkier
Philthefragger
Yandabrown
AnotherDouble
Swinger
Shamalamah
Kraxx86
Fell75
Lilyhawk
Backwoodsman
BlueinMunich
Smiffy
ArnoldArmChewer(AAA)
JamesR
GG26
Petema99
LiverpoolPhil
PNWokingham
Papas1982
Radbourne2010
StuartC
Duffers
Wherediditgo
Paperboy
Junior
Srixon1
Patster1969
Swingalot
Blakey
Apj0524
Crow
94Tegsi
Pieman
IanM
OxfordComma
MikeJohnChapman
Ser Shankalot
Pokerjoke
SaintHacker
Jobr1850
SaintHacker
NW Jocko




Forum Donations
Pauldj42
Drive4Show
FullThrottle
Fish - MidAm Jason
Traminator
Grumpyjock
Fade and die


*Just Giving donations are now due. 30 have still to pay. Please don't make me chase you by pm !! If you can not now play, please advise, and I will move up the reserves.*

*If you have made your donation, and are not showing on the above list please advise. Some donations were made anonomously which makes it more difficult to reconcile !*

Click to expand...

I’m not on there but I can see my donation when I follow the link?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2021)

Done 👍


----------



## richart (May 5, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I’m not on there but I can see my donation when I follow the link?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you have donated. Will update list.


----------



## paulw4701 (May 5, 2021)

Hi rich sorry for delay paid £25 donation and £65.00 to your account


----------



## richart (May 5, 2021)

7



paulw4701 said:



			Hi rich sorry for delay paid £25 donation and £65.00 to your account
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul.


----------



## Midnight (May 5, 2021)

Just paid young fella 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## richart (May 7, 2021)

Players Donations received:-

Richart
Imurg
Cake
Leftie
Dando
OldSkier
Philthefragger
Yandabrown
AnotherDouble
Swinger
Shamalamah
Kraxx86
Fell75
Lilyhawk
Backwoodsman
BlueinMunich
Smiffy
ArnoldArmChewer(AAA)
JamesR
GG26
Petema99
LiverpoolPhil
PNWokingham
Papas1982
Radbourne2010
StuartC
Duffers
Wherediditgo
Paperboy
Junior
Srixon1
Patster1969
Swingalot
Blakey
Apj0524
Crow
94Tegsi
Pieman
IanM
OxfordComma
MikeJohnChapman
Ser Shankalot
Pokerjoke
SaintHacker
Jobr1850
NW Jocko
Bdill93
Twire
SwingsitlikeHogan
DeanoMK
Sawtooth
Paulw4701
Midnight
TonyJ
Grizzly
Topoftheflop
Mike79
Matty6
SteveW86
Need_my_wedge
Wookie
CaptainRon
Chrisd
The Lion
Paddyc
Orikoru
Aztecs27
Old Skier guest (Steve P)
SwingsitlikeHogan






Forum Donations
Pauldj42
Drive4Show
FullThrottle
Fish - MidAm Jason
Traminator
Grumpyjock
Fade and die



*If you have made your donation, and are not showing on the above list please advise. Some donations were made anonymously which makes it more difficult to reconcile !*


----------

